#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Локальные "новые" монахи

## Слава

Уважаемые форумчане,

возник вопрос из серии useless_faq: существуют ли в странах традиционной Тхеравады (Сиам, Ланка, Бирма и т.д) бхикху, которые внесли что-то новое в познание Дхаммы? 
Вопрос связан с тем, что все мои познания о Буддизме Тхеравада связаны с тем, что известные "проповедники" Дхаммы в основном связаны с продвижением учения на Западе, т.е. достоверном переводе Учения для "западных" слушателей, иными словами, современная почитаемость того или иного современного Учителя напрямую связана с его непосредственной деятельностью в плане его "пропаганды" Дхаммы на Западе или же с его действительными "заслугами" в плане освоения Учения?
Т.е. если уж совсем напрямую, то есть ли, например, в Таиланде Учителя, грубо сравнимые с Саи-Бабой - уж очень грубо, но надеюсь мысль донес верно.
P.S. Прошу учесть, что это useless_faq, но тем не менее.

----------


## Аминадав

Я читал довольно правдоподобную информацию о неэтичном поведении Саи-Бабы, Вы о ней можете почитать например на англоязычной странице Википедии о нем. Поэтому, возможно, аналогия неудачная.

Тхеравада, наверное, более монолитна, чем индуизм, и уважаемые учителя ориентируются на учение, изложенное в палийском каноне и ранних комментариях к нему.

Вот несколько уважаемых ныне живущих учителей, которые выработали свои подходы к практике.

Таиланд:
Ачан Маха Буа (Maha Boowa)

Мьянма:
Па Ок Саядо (Pa Auk Sayadaw)
У Пандита (Sayadaw U Pandita)
У Теджания (Sayadaw U Tejaniya)
У Джотика (Sayadaw U Jotika)

Рекомендую книгу Джека Корнфилда "Современные буддийские мастера" (можно найти в интернете)

и вот эту категорию в Википедии:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor...Buddhist_monks

Если будет время - напишу чем известны вышеназванные и другие известные учителя.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (01.03.2009), Secundus (23.08.2010), Sergei (05.05.2009), Джигме (23.08.2010), Дифо (04.03.2009), Калачандра (27.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. если уж совсем напрямую, то есть ли, например, в Таиланде Учителя, грубо сравнимые с Саи-Бабой - уж очень грубо, но надеюсь мысль донес верно.


К счастью, нет.

Хотя, в какой-то мере под такую "новизну" подойдёт Дхаммакая

----------


## Слава

Александр, большое спасибо за ответ!
Буду дальше сам искать информацию по данным учителям.

Аналогия с Саи-бабой однозначно неудачная, признаю. Интересовался исключительно современными учителями Тхеравады.

----------


## Rama

> К счастью, нет.
> 
> Хотя, в какой-то мере под такую "новизну" подойдёт Дхаммакая


Не могли бы вы подробнее рассказать, что представляет собой Дхаммакая?

Правильно ли я понимаю, что это школа скорее относящаяся к Махаяне? Использование термина Дхармакая, наводит мысль так же о ваджраяне.

Можно ли сказать, что  это тхеравада, воспринявшая часть идей махаяны?

----------


## Топпер

Нет, это не Махаяна. Это новая структура в рамках Маханикаи.



> Phra Dhammakaya Temple Controversy 
> Keeping the Faith 
> 
> Bangkok Post/December 21, 1998 
> 
> The Dhammakaya movement has been attacked for its unconventional religious teachings, use of mysticism, aggressive fundraising and the cult of personality of its leader. Nevertheless, it continues to woo middle-class, urban Thais, and some might argue those in mainstream religion might learn a trick to two from the movement. 
> 
> Sanitsuda Ekachai
> Its 30,000-million-baht religious monument looks like a spaceship. Its leader's urgent appeal for donations to complete the monument in order to save the world sounds like a doomsday cult's message. And scholars have attacked its teachings as a distortion and commercialisation of Buddhism. Nevertheless, the Dhammakaya movement has been hugely successful and well-supported by educated professionals. 
> ...

----------

Rama (05.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (05.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Можно ли сказать, что это тхеравада, воспринявшая часть идей махаяны?


Угу, можно.
Более того, у них на сайте встречал фразу о том, что истинная Дхамма была утеряна через 500 лет после Будды, и только основатель Дхармакаи смог заново открыть подлинное учение (короче 100% секта - и очень мощная, имеющая крутую политическую поддержку в Тайланде и за рубежом - о финансах молчу... у них огромный храм покрыт статуэтками будды из чистолого золота).

Также слышал от одного монаха, что они учат "дуккха-аничча-*атта*" (т.е. истинное Я существует).

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (05.05.2009), Joy (21.08.2010), Rama (05.05.2009), Sergei (05.05.2009)

----------


## Слава

Как отличить дхаммакаевский ретритный центр от остальных ? )))
Можно ли для первого ознакомительного ретрита посетить их центр или лучше туда совсем не соваться?
На Самуи есть большой центр от Дхаммакаи, других обнаружить не удалось.

----------


## Tiop

> Как отличить дхаммакаевский ретритный центр от остальных ? )))


Они не маскируются, судя по всему. Где написано Dhammakaya Foundation, там наверняка и есть она.

----------


## Zom

> Как отличить дхаммакаевский ретритный центр от остальных ? )))


Я думаю, что их ретритный центр вы ни за что не перепутаете с другими -)))

----------

Joy (21.08.2010)

----------


## Zom

Управляет Дхаммакаей сейчас вот такой вот настоятель:

----------


## Слава

> Я думаю, что их ретритный центр вы ни за что не перепутаете с другими -)))


Хмм, однако. И все-таки, для самого первого ретрита имеет смысл съездить к ним, т.к. интересует место именно на Самуи ? 

К вопросу о размерах: в Мумбаи (Индия) Гоенка и компания достраивают GlobalPagoda - самый большой в мире центр для медитации випассана, который сможет одновременно принять до 8 000 человек.

----------


## Zom

Чем круче секта - тем больше должен быть главный центр -)

----------

Доржик (22.08.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Я  когда  был  проездом  в  Бангкоке,  постоянно  смотрел  их  круглосуточный  канал  DM (вроде так  называется ).Позже  только  узнал  что это секта.Хотя вызвало  подозрение  то, что  объясняли  все в  схемах , какие-то  чакры  , энерго  центры  и  огромные  многотысячные  залы  .Все  время   выступал  монах в  огромных очках  и   зал  ахал  , даже  некоторые  вроде  плакали .Все  как-то   разительно  отличалось  от  Шри -Ланки ,в  которой  за  полмесяца  пребывания   я  ничего  подобного  не   видел.

----------

AlekseyE (05.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (05.05.2009), Joy (21.08.2010), Zom (05.05.2009), Доржик (23.01.2011)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Я думаю, что их ретритный центр вы ни за что не перепутаете с другими -)))


Сильно!

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Управляет Дхаммакаей сейчас вот такой вот настоятель:


Вроде  похож , но   у  того  очки  были  огромные  и  намного  старше  (на  25 лет ) этого  по  возрасту   был.

----------


## Zom

> Сильно!


Угу. Прям-таки атака клонов!




> Вроде похож , но у того очки были огромные и намного старше (на 25 лет ) этого по возрасту был.


А может это фото 25 летней давности?
(за это время и очки выросли =)))

----------

Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Сильно!


Триумф Просветления  :Smilie:

----------

Доржик (22.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Сообщение от Bul Soeng
> 
> 
> Сильно!
> 
> 
> 
> Угу. Прям-таки атака клонов!


На самом деле первоисточник в Триумфе Воли, Лени Рифеншталь (не хочу проводить никаких параллелей, просто сама композиция пространства подобным образом, впервые была проведена ею. Эту композицию затем использовали во многих фильмах. В т.ч. в Звёздных Войнах)

----------

Alert (05.05.2009), Joy (21.08.2010), Leonurus (09.05.2009), Zom (05.05.2009), Доржик (22.08.2010), Кузьмич (22.08.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (05.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

Жесть -))

(кстати свастика вполне себе буддийский символ -)

----------

Доржик (22.08.2010)

----------


## Rama

Удивляет размах. Кто же финансирует это направление? И почему именно оно активно развивается в Таиланде?

----------


## Zom

> Удивляет размах. Кто же финансирует это направление? И почему именно оно активно развивается в Таиланде?


Богатые тайские люди финансируют - кто ж ещё. И не просто богатые, но, видимо, ещё и с правительственными и - возможно - международными связями.

----------


## Rama

> Также слышал от одного монаха, что они учат "дуккха-аничча-*атта*" (т.е. истинное Я существует).


А как они это обосновывают?

----------


## Rama

> Богатые тайские люди финансируют - кто ж ещё. И не просто богатые, но, видимо, ещё и с правительственными и - возможно - международными связями.


Но у популярности учения должна быть причина...
В пассаже приведенном Топпером есть насчет того, что Дхаммакая хорошо согласуется с капитализмом.
Имеется в виду что ли, как часто водится "Поставь богу свечку, храм построй, а потом иди и дальше дери с ближних три шкуры"?

----------

Доржик (22.08.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Но у популярности учения должна быть причина...


Знаете такой эффект - называется стадное чувство? (где все - там и я)
За счёт этого революции делаются, главное умело всё построить.

----------

Alert (05.05.2009), Доржик (22.08.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> На самом деле первоисточник в Триумфе Воли, Лени Рифеншталь (не хочу проводить никаких параллелей, просто сама композиция пространства подобным образом, впервые была проведена ею. Эту композицию затем использовали во многих фильмах. В т.ч. в Звёздных Войнах)


Такие  маштабные  собрания  впечатляют только  тех  людей  ,которые  любят  всё  внешнее, и  медитация  получится  механическая .Это  триумф  тщеславия  и  привязанности  к  сансаре .Не  про  это  эти  строки :"Глиняная  чаша  -моё единственное   богатство ,одежда  не  искушает  грабителей.Живу,свободный  от  страха и  не  заботясь  о  теле".

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (05.05.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (04.07.2010), Pema Sonam (05.05.2009), Джигме (23.08.2010), Доржик (22.08.2010), Мих (08.09.2010), Нея (28.01.2011)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Также слышал от одного монаха, что они учат "дуккха-аничча-*атта*" (т.е. истинное Я существует).


Посмотрел фотографии.. почитал Ваш пост про "атту".. Грустно все это. Грустно, что из чистых слов Будды, который всегда подчеркивал достоинство скромности, теперь делают, очевидно, невиданную по размаху секту.
Но какое чудо, какое счастье и благословение, что мы успели застать Дхамму, изложенкую в Типитаке. Видимо, скоро можно ожидать очередной ее глабальный абгрэйд.

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Читтадхаммо (04.07.2010)

----------


## Поляков

Скажите, а вот те миряне-тайцы, которые следуя местным обычаям постригаются в монахи на некоторое время, постригаются только в проверенных никаях или Дхармакая тоже для этого подходит?




> Я думаю, что их ретритный центр вы ни за что не перепутаете с другими -)))


Это только я вижу на фотографии вышки охраны, колючку и контрольную полосу?  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (21.08.2010)

----------


## Zom

Всё подходит. Посмотрите на фотке - думаете откуда у них столько монахов?

----------


## Rama

> Знаете такой эффект - называется стадное чувство? (где все - там и я)
> За счёт этого революции делаются, главное умело всё построить.


На пустом месте стадное чуство не возникает.

Массовое распространение учений либо сект, всегда связано с тем, что это было востребовано. 
Общество (часть общества) созрело для принятия. 
Есть силы заинтересованные в продвижении чего либо. 

Такая мощная финансовая поддержка - это уже не просто стадное чуство. Налицо "социальный заказ" каких-то кругов.
Интересно каких.

Буддизм по сути учение чуждое капитализма, с его духом извлечения прибыли и ростом потребления. Возможно, что это пытаются сформировать "буддистский протестантизм".


P.S. Революции же , если предпосылки не созрели, на пустом месте - не произойдут.

----------

Solano (07.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Такие  маштабные  собрания  впечатляют только  тех  людей  ,которые  любят  всё  внешнее, и  медитация  получится  механическая .Это  триумф  тщеславия  и  привязанности  к  сансаре .Не  про  это  эти  строки :"Глиняная  чаша  -моё единственное   богатство ,одежда  не  искушает  грабителей.Живу,свободный  от  страха и  не  заботясь  о  теле".


Меня этот масштаб сразу же оттолкнул. Конечно, с точки зрения массового мероприятия сделано грамотно. Но в целом понятно, что показуха, а не практика. 

На мой взгляд даже Германию превзошли. 


Вот шествие с факелами, так шествие

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Rama (06.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Жесть -))
> 
> (кстати свастика вполне себе буддийский символ -)


Ага. А в бункере у Гитлера сидели, как известно, тибетские ламы в форме СС и телепатически общались с владыками Агари  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## Топпер

> Скажите, а вот те миряне-тайцы, которые следуя местным обычаям постригаются в монахи на некоторое время, постригаются только в проверенных никаях или Дхармакая тоже для этого подходит?


Парадокс в том, что Дхаммакая - не отдельная никая. Это, насколько я знаю,  сообщество храмов внутри Маханикаи  :Frown: 
Почему так происходит - не знаю. Это внутренняя кухня Таиланда. Разобраться непросто.



> Это только я вижу на фотографии вышки охраны, колючку и контрольную полосу?


В смысле?

----------


## Поляков

> На самом деле первоисточник в Триумфе Воли, Лени Рифеншталь (не хочу проводить никаких параллелей, просто сама композиция пространства подобным образом, впервые была проведена ею. Эту композицию затем использовали во многих фильмах. В т.ч. в Звёздных Войнах)


Не, первоисточник - это переход Моисея через море.  :Big Grin:

----------

Ho Shim (06.05.2009), Tiop (06.05.2009), Дондог (14.04.2011), Кузьмич (22.08.2010), Марина В (21.08.2010), Этэйла (07.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Это только я вижу на фотографии вышки охраны, колючку и контрольную полосу?





> Всё подходит. Посмотрите на фотке - думаете откуда у них столько монахов?


"Всех впускать, никого не выпускать" ©

----------


## Аминадав

> Хмм, однако. И все-таки, для самого первого ретрита имеет смысл съездить к ним, т.к. интересует место именно на Самуи ?


То, что они практикуют, сильно отличается от всего того, что можно встретить в современной Тхераваде:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhammakaya_meditation




> Thus, in Dhammakaya meditation, the Buddha's words are taken literally as seeing one's inner body of enlightenment which is in the form of a Buddha sitting in meditation.


Четыре достижения - сотапати, сакадагами, анагами, арахант - в Дхаммакае понимаются как видение каких-то своих "тонких" тел.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.05.2009), Слава (07.05.2009)

----------


## До

> Также слышал от одного монаха, что они учат "дуккха-аничча-*атта*" (т.е. истинное Я существует).


http://centers.dmc.tv/centers/gothen.../Teaching.html



> _All compounded things are impermanent (annicca), unsatisfactory (dukkha) and non-self (anatta). Because everything is subject to change it eventually brings suffering to those who hold onto it. Once letting go has taken place we are free._





> _3. Anatta - Non-self, without self, not self, egolessness. There is no lasting essence, only illusion of the existence of a self. The idea of “self” causes attachment._





> Я  когда  был  проездом  в  Бангкоке,  постоянно  смотрел  их  круглосуточный  канал  DM (вроде так  называется).


Он и в интернете транслируется, лекции, передачи для детей, вроде даже мультики были, и т.п. По-моему как раз на dmc.tv.

ps. Вот они еще видны со спутника:
http://wikimapia.org/#lat=14.079805&...15&l=1&m=a&v=2

----------


## До

> Сообщение от Поляков
> 
> 
> Это только я вижу на фотографии вышки охраны, колючку и контрольную полосу? 
> 
> 
> В смысле?





ps. Там даже не полоса, а ров. Возможно много драгоценностей в этом здании. Читал, что они отлили цельнозолотую статую своего основателя, в натуральную величину.



pps. Вот еще другая, но видимо не цельнозолотая, хотя кто знает, нести им явно не легко (несут 20 человек):



Миллион статуэток Будды на куполе - позолоченные (написано, что какое-то титаново-золотое покрытие).

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Solano

Бывали там (в Ват Пак Нам жили, в Ват Дхаммакая ездили с интересом). 

Масштаб впечатляет, но всё довольно догматично и как-то американизировано, что ли. 
Центр большой - 8 км кв, несколько пагод, Центр Изучения Буддизма, ретритные, монашеские помещения, пара огромных залов для медитации...  Статуй позолоченных много, самых разных размеров. 

Само учение - вариант просветления с помощью достижения джан, судя по описаниям  из их литературы. Последователей - море. Финансовая поддержка - денег с избытком. В сангхе есть иностранные монахи - было два русских даже.

Что ещё сказать... :Cool:

----------

Поляков (07.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Один из которых уже снял обеты.

----------

Solano (07.05.2009)

----------


## Solano

На фото, где Пагода с забором, там особое медитационное помещение, доступ туда разрешён только тем, кто достиг определённой стадии сосредоточения. 

Пагода действительно охраняется, на въезде настоящий милитаристский компаунд, с КПП. 

Медитации там посменные (4 или 6 часов, точно не помню), круглосуточно. С таким умыслом, что медитирующие генерируют позитивную энергию, нон-стоп, и, благодаря особой конструкции пагоды, эта энегрия излучается в атмосферу планеты.

----------


## Solano

> Один из которых уже снял обеты.


Как его зовут? Где он сейчас? Не Михаил, случайно? :Confused:

----------


## Топпер

Женя.  Остался, вроде бы, в Бангкоке

----------

Solano (07.05.2009), Дондог (14.04.2011)

----------


## Joy

Страшная тема.. Тоталитарный размах секты.
Нет ли опасности, что эта махина подгребёт под себя настоящую Тхераваду?

Раз уж разговор о сектах, интересует вопрос: линия Аджана Ча (Тайская Лесная Сангха) - имеет секстанский наклон на данный момент? Если имеет, в чем это выражено? Такие сомнения уже встречались, чем они обоснованы?

----------


## Топпер

> Страшная тема.. Тоталитарный размах секты.
> Нет ли опасности, что эта махина подгребёт под себя настоящую Тхераваду?


Они здорово развиваются по миру. А если учесть, что они более скоординированны и не бедны, такое может случится в западных странах. В самом Таиланде - вряд ли. Человеческая религиозность слишком инертная штука.



> Раз уж разговор о сектах, интересует вопрос: линия Аджана Ча (Тайская Лесная Сангха) - имеет секстанский наклон на данный момент? Если имеет, в чем это выражено? Такие сомнения уже встречались, чем они обоснованы?


В некотором смысле да, имеют.
Дело в том, что никакой "Тайской лесной сангхи" не существует. 
В Таиланде существуют две никаи: Маханикая и Дхаммаютникая. И в той и в другой есть лесные монахи. Например Аджан Ман - один из учителей Аджана Ча, был лесным монахом в Дхаммаютникае. А сам Аджан Ча - лесным монахом Маханикаи.
Никакой отдельной линии  Аджана Ча нет. Ибо в Тхераваде нет отдельных линий передачи, подобным ваджраянским. Конечно, есть линия упасампады, линия пострижения, но это не имеет сильно сокральной составляющей.

Но на Западе и в России сейчас педалируется эта идея некой отдельной линии, независимой от Маханикаи. Это очень нехорошая тенденция.

Да и авторитет Аджана Ча на Западе и в России сильно раздут. В самом Таиланде его знают только как весьма локального монаха только на севере страны. Великим Аджаном его не считают. Тайцы почти не знают кто такой Аджан Ча. (По крайней мере так мне говорили фаранги живущие в Тае и общавшиеся с местными жителями на эту тему)

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Джигме (24.08.2010), Нея (28.01.2011)

----------


## Joy

> Но на Западе и в России сейчас педалируется эта идея некой отдельной линии, независимой от Маханикаи. Это очень нехорошая тенденция.


Педалируется именно тема отделения от Тайланда или тема линии передачи? 
Но если передачи в Тхераваде нет, чем плохо это отделение от Тайланда? Или у них (Европейской Лесной Сангхи) есть прецеденты искажения сути учения, неверной тарктовки и прочего? 
Тем более если в рамках самой Маханикаи на Тайланде творятся страшные вещи (как выше).
Кажется странной большая популярность их центров и монастырей в Европе и Америке. Развитая сеть, хорошие сайты, классные фотки, все очень красиво и успешно. Если у них есть тенденция в отделении, то откуда такие деньги? Неужто от мирян? Посмотрите на фотографии их монастырей в Европе и Америке: http://www.forestsangha.org

А вообще какая есть альтернатива Лесной Сангхе (ну давайте ее пока так называть для удобства) в Европе и Америке для представителей Тхеравыды?

----------


## Топпер

> Педалируется именно тема отделения от Тайланда или тема линии передачи? 
> Но если передачи в Тхераваде нет, чем плохо это отделение от Тайланда?


Это уже второй вопрос, чем плохо. Я насчёт первого говорил, что информация подаётся несколько по-своему.



> Или у них (Европейской Лесной Сангхи) есть прецеденты искажения сути учения, неверной тарктовки и прочего?


Есть конечно. Они начали женщин одевать  в монашеские чивары и ввели новый чин "силадхара"



> Тем более если в рамках самой Маханикаи на Тайланде творятся страшные вещи (как выше).
> Кажется странной большая популярность их центров и монастырей в Европе и Америке. Развитая сеть, хорошие сайты, классные фотки, все очень красиво и успешно. Если у них есть тенденция в отделении, то откуда такие деньги? Неужто от мирян? Посмотрите на фотографии их монастырей в Европе и Америке: http://www.forestsangha.org


Насколько я понимаю, тенденции к отделению нет. Хотя могу ошибаться. Откуда деньги - не знаю. 



> А вообще какая есть альтернатива Лесной Сангхе (ну давайте ее пока так называть для удобства) в Европе и Америке для представителей Тхеравыды?


Давайте так не будем называть, ибо это не корректно. Нет такой никаи "тайская лесная сангха".
Альтернатив полно. В Европе и Америке масса монастырей и храмов тайской и ланкийской сангх.

----------

Joy (21.08.2010)

----------


## Alexeiy

Выделение лесной традиции в Таиланде началось до Аджана Ча внутри Дхаммают Никаи: 
http://theravada.ru/History/New-hist...noble-ones.htm
http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/traditions.html




> Поэтому лесных монахов традиции Дхаммают часто называли монахами «камматтхана», чтобы выделить их из числа дореформенных лесных монахов, занимающихся медитативной практикой.


Кстати, этого предложения в переводе на theravada.ru почему-то нет.

Сектантский наклон действительно был, в смысле позиционирования отдельно от местных традиций:



> Многие из учеников Аджана Мана отмечали, что в большинстве своих лекций он делал упор на две темы: традицию Благородных (ариявамса), и практику Дхаммы в соответствии с Дхаммой (дхамманудхаммапатипатти). Обе темы ставят ударение на том, чтобы не практиковать что-либо лишь потому, что такая практика традиционна. Самого Аджана Мана во время его скитаний по северо-восточному Тайланду неоднократно критиковали за то, что он не следует тайским и лаосским традициям. В ответ он говорил, что традиции Тайланда, Лаоса, равно как и других регионов и национальностей — это традиции омрачённых людей. Если человек хочет выйти за пределы омрачений, он должен практиковать в соответствии с традициями тех, кто вышел за эти пределы. Другими словами, он должен следовать традициям Благородных.





> Единственным подлинным почтением Татхагаты является практика Дхаммы в соответствии с Дхаммой. Аджан Ман использовал этот принцип для того, чтобы поставить ударение на том, что личная практика каждого должна быть попыткой подвести своё поведение под норму Дхаммы, и не нужно стараться опустить Дхамму для того, чтобы это соответствовало чьим-либо традициям и обычаям.



История создания ордена силадхар: http://www.buddhachannel.tv/portail/...p?article10061

----------

Ho Shim (23.10.2010), Joy (21.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Выделение лесной традиции в Таиланде началось до Аджана Ча внутри Дхаммают Никаи:


Сейчас это только специализация. Внутри никаи монахи могут без проблем стать лесными или городскими в зависимости от своих потребностей на данном этапе времени.



> Сектантский наклон действительно был, в смысле позиционирования отдельно от местных традиций:


Да.



> Кстати, этого предложения в переводе на theravada.ru почему-то нет.


Не знаю почему. Если учесть, что перепечатка с тхеравада.ру.



> История создания ордена силадхар: http://www.buddhachannel.tv/portail/...p?article10061


О чём я и говорю.
А Аджан Брахм пошёл ещё дальше и постриг бхиккхуни в Австралии. За что был изгнан из системы монастырёй Аджана Ча.

----------

Joy (21.08.2010), Kit (23.08.2010)

----------


## Joy

> Есть конечно. Они начали женщин одевать в монашеские чивары и ввели новый чин "силадхара"


Есть еще искажения? 
Скажите, во времена Будды Шакьямуни посвящали женщин в монахи? Женщины-монахи противоречат Трипитаке? (Это не провокация, просто спрашиваю, так как не знаю)




> Альтернатив полно. В Европе и Америке масса монастырей и храмов тайской и ланкийской сангх.


Я заметила, что монастыри на Западе делятся на два типа: первый - это такие своеобразные монастыри-храмы-культурные центры (три в одном), для национальных меньшинств, европейцев там нет (ну или почти нет). 
Второго типа более похожи именно на монастыри, без социальной, этнической составляющих и с большой долей европейцев. 
Существует ли такое неформальное разделение?

А что вы думаете на счет этой общины:  http://www.bhavanasociety.org/ у них есть вольные трактовки, искажения?

----------

Kit (23.08.2010)

----------


## Alexeiy

> За что был изгнан из системы монастырёй Аджана Ча.


Все-таки это разные случаи, было разрешение от Тайской Сангхи:



> In 1983 he obtained permission from the Thai Sangha to give the pabbajja, the ‘Going Forth’ which formalizes an individual’s determination to live this renunciant life.
> This raised some objections in Thailand from the more conservative laypeople – predominantly women – to whom the robe was a sacred object that should only be worn by males. We compromised by using a dark brown colour for the robe.
> ...
> I also consulted the senior Sri Lankan Sangha in Britain, and visiting Thai Ajahns.
> They all seemed satisfied that things were going in the right direction, and some offered help with details of procedure regarding the going forth ceremony itself, or of Pali technical terms.
> ...

----------

Joy (23.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Все-таки это разные случаи, было разрешение от Тайской Сангхи:


Разные конечно. Постриг бхиккхуни - совсем недавнее событие. Но системность прослеживается.
Насчёт разрешения Сангхи: я честно говоря не совсем уверен, что подобное решение в компетенции Сангхи, ведь это, по сути, изменение Винаи. Не случайно в самом Таиланде силадхар не признают.

----------

Joy (23.08.2010)

----------


## Joy

О женском монашестве вопрос снят (если за последние годы ничего не изменилось).

Интересно мнение участников по поводу Тхеравады в Европе и в Америке.

----------

Kit (23.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Угу, можно.
> Более того, у них на сайте встречал фразу о том, что истинная Дхамма была утеряна через 500 лет после Будды, и только основатель Дхармакаи смог заново открыть подлинное учение (короче 100% секта - и очень мощная, имеющая крутую политическую поддержку в Тайланде и за рубежом - о финансах молчу... у них огромный храм покрыт статуэтками будды из чистолого золота).
> 
> Также слышал от одного монаха, что они учат "дуккха-аничча-*атта*" (т.е. истинное Я существует).


Мрачно все как. То информация о существовании в Корее нетрадиционной мощную секты появилась, теперь в Тайланде. У нас тоже есть несколько - на Украине в и в России. Может все таки стоит раздел на форуме завести где выкладывать информацию о подобных организациях.

----------

Joy (22.08.2010)

----------


## Joy

Уважаемые тхеравадины, прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, эту западную общину: http://www.bhavanasociety.org/

----------

Kit (23.08.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> Есть еще искажения? 
> Скажите, во времена Будды Шакьямуни посвящали женщин в монахи? Женщины-монахи противоречат Трипитаке? (Это не провокация, просто спрашиваю, так как не знаю)


Тогда посвящали, но традиция прервалась. Можно ли посвящать сейчас - спорный вопрос:
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=492.0




> Я заметила, что монастыри на Западе делятся на два типа: первый - это такие своеобразные монастыри-храмы-культурные центры (три в одном), для национальных меньшинств, европейцев там нет (ну или почти нет). 
> Второго типа более похожи именно на монастыри, без социальной, этнической составляющих и с большой долей европейцев. 
> Существует ли такое неформальное разделение?


Да, есть такое. "Тайская лесная сангха" относится ко вторым.




> А что вы думаете на счет этой общины:  http://www.bhavanasociety.org/ у них есть вольные трактовки, искажения?


Руководитель этого монастыря Хенепола Гунаратана (Bhante G) - очень уважаем. И стар. Лично я бы с чистым серцем порекомендовал бы учиться у него.

----------

Joy (23.08.2010), Kit (23.08.2010)

----------


## Joy

Саша, большое спасибо!  
Также буду рада любой информации о тхеравадинских общинах в Европе, Америке.

----------


## Джигме

> Уважаемые форумчане,
> 
> возник вопрос из серии useless_faq: существуют ли в странах традиционной Тхеравады (Сиам, Ланка, Бирма и т.д) бхикху, которые внесли что-то новое в познание Дхаммы? 
> Вопрос связан с тем, что все мои познания о Буддизме Тхеравада связаны с тем, что известные "проповедники" Дхаммы в основном связаны с продвижением учения на Западе, т.е. достоверном переводе Учения для "западных" слушателей, иными словами, современная почитаемость того или иного современного Учителя напрямую связана с его непосредственной деятельностью в плане его "пропаганды" Дхаммы на Западе или же с его действительными "заслугами" в плане освоения Учения?
> Т.е. если уж совсем напрямую, то есть ли, например, в Таиланде Учителя, грубо сравнимые с Саи-Бабой - уж очень грубо, но надеюсь мысль донес верно.
> P.S. Прошу учесть, что это useless_faq, но тем не менее.


Вот только с Саи Бабой не сравнивайте :Smilie:  Я видел замедленные записи того как он якобы  "материализует " предметы из воздуха. Так вот он даже в сравнении с  самым плохим фокусником профан, настолько он это делал неуклюже :Big Grin:  Плюс еще его гомосексуальные связи и домогательства с учениками.

----------


## Аминадав

> Саша, большое спасибо!  
> Также буду рада любой информации о тхеравадинских общинах в Европе, Америке.


А какие именно страны интересуют? Или Вы об этом что-то пишете?

----------


## Joy

Саша, интересуют англоговорящие общины. Информация нужна человеку, интересующемуся развитием Тхеравады на западе и желающему посетить один из таких монастырей.

----------


## Аминадав

Почти во всех англоязычных странах:
http://www.forestsangha.org/

В Британии:
http://www.samatha.org/

В США:
http://www.watmetta.org/
http://www.dharma.org/

Больше в этих и других странах:
http://www.dhamma.ru/sadhu/modules/m...cat.php?cid=13
http://www.buddhanet.info/wbd/

----------

Joy (24.08.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Тогда посвящали, но традиция прервалась. Можно ли посвящать сейчас - спорный вопрос:
> http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=492.0



В тибетской традиции по этой же причине сей час нет монахинь. Когда они с Тибета бежали то смогли найти только 7 монахинь, а надо было 8. Так что теперь во всех женских монастырях сей час все поголовно с обетами послушников. Традиция прервалась.

----------


## Joy

Саша, большое спасибо!

----------


## Джинаваро

> Кажется странной большая популярность их центров и монастырей в Европе и Америке. Развитая сеть, хорошие сайты, классные фотки, все очень красиво и успешно. Если у них есть тенденция в отделении, то откуда такие деньги? Неужто от мирян? Посмотрите на фотографии их монастырей в Европе и Америке: http://www.forestsangha.org


В общем-то, да, финансовая поддержка, по крайней мере в Абаягири, исходит в основном от мирян.
http://www.abhayagiri.org/main/content/C77
Мне просто любопытно о каких иных источниках финансирования Вы подумали? :Cool: 
Я бы не сказал, что монастырь безумно популярен. Находясь в 2-3 часах езды от наверное самого буддистского города США Сан-Франциско, на крупные события туда приезжает не больше ста человек.




> Саша, интересуют англоговорящие общины. Информация нужна человеку, интересующемуся развитием Тхеравады на западе и желающему посетить один из таких монастырей.


Все видимо зависит от длительности и цели визита. Я не думаю, что в большинстве американских тхеравадинских центров есть какие-либо намеренные отклонения от Дхаммы, особенно если речь идет о монастырях. Есть конечно самопровозглашенные монахи, типа Джананандо, но таких людей, по-моему, сразу видно.
http://www.greatwesternvehicle.org/jhanananda.html
Как и в любой религии есть спектр подходов от либерального до консервативного. Центры основаные мирянами как правило более либеральны, часто переплетаются с дзеном (данное высказывание не является намеком на проблему с этикой в дзен-центрах, а на возможность не-тхеравадинского влияния  :Smilie:  ). Абаягири достаточно консервативен, что является осознанной политикой его основателей, старающихся избегать ненужной популярности.

----------

Alexeiy (25.08.2010), Joy (25.08.2010), Аминадав (24.08.2010), Читтадхаммо (25.08.2010)

----------

